# 2011 Chevy Impala rattling sound after Walmart oil change.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Not sure what’s going on. Got the oil changed last week and ever since then there’s been a rattling sound in my Chevy Impala. The noise appears to be coming from the front right but sometimes makes it sound as if it’s coming from just below the gas tank.

I’ve checked and nothing appears to be lose or broken. Oil level life has been reset and I saw them refill it on my dash cam inside the shop. So not sure what’s going on.

It eventually goes away after a few minutes but sometimes comes back on. We’ve also been having colder weather here with differences of up to 30 degrees.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Not sure what's going on. Got the oil changed last week and ever since then there's been a rattling sound in my Chevy Impala. The noise appears to be coming from the front right but sometimes makes it sound as if it's coming from just below the gas tank.
> 
> I've checked and nothing appears to be lose or broken. Oil level life has been reset and I saw them refill it on my dash cam inside the shop. So not sure what's going on.
> 
> It eventually goes away after a few minutes but sometimes comes back on. We've also been having colder weather here with differences of up to 30 degrees.


Check your exhaust hangers and muffler/ exhaust system.
Is your exhaust louder thant it used to be ?
Ice, road salts, snow piled on road could have bent or misaligned exhaust hangers.
Making your muffler or exhaust system rattle.

Or
Your car is dying !
Quick
Sell it to me gor $200.00!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Check your exhaust hangers and muffler/ exhaust system.
> Is your exhaust louder thant it used to be ?
> Ice, road salts, snow piled on road could have bent or misaligned exhaust hangers.
> Making your muffler or exhaust system rattle.
> ...


I live in California where we don't get snow so that's out of the question. Exhaust sounds fine.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

.... Walmart oil change.


Question asked. Question answered.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Immediately check the oil level on the dip stick.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Immediately check the oil level on the dip stick.


Looks good.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

How many miles on that 2011 Chevy Impala?

Reminder: we are driving our cars into the ground driving rideshare and this sounds like regular wear and tear.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> How many miles on that 2011 Chevy Impala?
> 
> Reminder: we are driving our cars into the ground driving rideshare and this sounds like regular wear and tear.


148,000 about seven thousand of our own miles without any problems until after the oil change which happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe try recording the sound and sharing it here.
What weight oil was supposed to be used?
Exhaust would be a rattle type sound. Lifters would be a ticking.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If you left the shop and the rattle was happening immediately you should have brought it back in , if it came about a day later than it's probably just a coincidence


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds are never heard from where they are really coming from. 
You got bad gas! Put a tank of premium in, a FULL tank.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Sounds are never heard from where they are really coming from.
> You got bad gas! Put a tank of premium in, a FULL tank.


Not premium... Mobil midgrade


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rattling is gone. Not sure what caused it.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Was probably just a socket-wrech socket that little Billy dropped into the crankcase while he was pouring in the oil and texting his friends and not paying attention to what he was doing..
The noise probably went away becuse the pistons and lifters eventually ground the socket into an abrasive metal slurry that will slowly grind away at your rings and crankshaft bearings over the next 90 days until finally the little engine seizes..

That Billy, always up to something!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Not sure what's going on. Got the oil changed last week and ever since then there's been a rattling sound in my Chevy Impala. The noise appears to be coming from the front right but sometimes makes it sound as if it's coming from just below the gas tank.
> 
> I've checked and nothing appears to be lose or broken. Oil level life has been reset and I saw them refill it on my dash cam inside the shop. So not sure what's going on.
> 
> It eventually goes away after a few minutes but sometimes comes back on. We've also been having colder weather here with differences of up to 30 degrees.


They bent your exhaust hanger or damaged your tail pipe by improper lifting on the rack.

Have you seen what wal mart pays ?

Not the best technicians there !



Driver2448 said:


> 148,000 about seven thousand of our own miles without any problems until after the oil change which happened a few weeks ago.


Oh !
No wonder.
You just BOUGHT the car ?
Then had grease and sawdust removed from crankcase ?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Rattling is gone. Not sure what caused it.


last time i did a walmart Oil Change, they don't put car on a lift, you drive over the pit,there is a steel screen so car can't drop into hole,not sure what walmart does in cali.jmo


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> last time i did a walmart Oil Change, they don't put car on a lift, you drive over the pit,there is a steel screen so car can't drop into hole,not sure what walmart does in cali.jmo


That's how most quick lube places do it , there's a "tech" that does all the under car work in that pit . 20 some odd years ago I worked at a bunch of them Jiffy Lube, XpressLube and Grease Monkey .Jiffy Lube is by far the worst but they're all pretty bad almost everything you've heard about these types of places is true , the sales guys would re use dirty fluids to get you to do differential and transmission services , they'd show you a dirty air filter to get you to buy a new one , it's all pretty terrible . Not to mention I was in High School when I got promoted to service tech just shows you have low the employee standards are that a 16 or 17 yr old kid trying to selling you mechanic services .... I'm guessing they've gotten better as I know after I stopped working in that field I saw a lot of investigation reports on those places . I personally will take my car to wal mart I bring my own oil and filter and for like $15 they do a full service oil change


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If your oil is full had nothing to do with it.

One of the pulleys or maybe ac compressor. 

I hear at least 5 of those cars rattling like that at every auction I go to.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Not sure what's going on. Got the oil changed last week and ever since then there's been a rattling sound in my Chevy Impala. The noise appears to be coming from the front right but sometimes makes it sound as if it's coming from just below the gas tank.
> 
> I've checked and nothing appears to be lose or broken. Oil level life has been reset and I saw them refill it on my dash cam inside the shop. So not sure what's going on.
> 
> It eventually goes away after a few minutes but sometimes comes back on. We've also been having colder weather here with differences of up to 30 degrees.


Crawl underneath and just see if they put the oil filter correctly. Also, check if they didn't mistake the transmission drain plug for the oil pan plug... drained the transmission fluid instead of the oil. They could've also put the oil with wrong weight/viscosity.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Someone left his Tool inside the Engine compartment. It must have finally rattled itself lose.
Now it is gone, and some Mechanic at Walmart is looking for his 5/8 Wrench.


----------



## SuperUberDuber (Jun 28, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Not sure what's going on. Got the oil changed last week and ever since then there's been a rattling sound in my Chevy Impala. The noise appears to be coming from the front right but sometimes makes it sound as if it's coming from just below the gas tank.
> 
> I've checked and nothing appears to be lose or broken. Oil level life has been reset and I saw them refill it on my dash cam inside the shop. So not sure what's going on.
> 
> It eventually goes away after a few minutes but sometimes comes back on. We've also been having colder weather here with differences of up to 30 degrees.





Driver2448 said:


> Not sure what's going on. Got the oil changed last week and ever since then there's been a rattling sound in my Chevy Impala. The noise appears to be coming from the front right but sometimes makes it sound as if it's coming from just below the gas tank.
> 
> I've checked and nothing appears to be lose or broken. Oil level life has been reset and I saw them refill it on my dash cam inside the shop. So not sure what's going on.
> 
> ...


----------

